# prop 1 use with cowlacious chiplayers!!



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

Tis good to be back...im one of the losers who has to devote time to things i am not passionate about (besides my kids) until its Halloween season. ANyways....first dilemma this year. I am fortunate enuff to still have a few of the old ISD 2500 cowlacious chipcorders/players and i need to hook "em up to a couple props I have with pre-programmed EFX_TEK Prop 1 controllers. Problem is, I have no experience working with these controllers (sorry Jonny Mac) and dont want to mess around with reprogramming the sequences Brent Ross from DC was kind enuff to provide me with. Can anyone tell me it I can just attach my chiplayers to them to simply have them trigger when to controller activates, or do I have to get serious and learn stuff about the Prop 1 i shouldve learned years ago....( I CAN manage to make the ISD chips play with my Scary Terry servo controller just fine if thats any compensation for my apparent lack of competency. Anyways...anyone who can shed some lite on this I will be forever grateful to as I have an actual pro_haunt that wants to rent some of my toys this year and I wanna make 'em a little more tempting by adding basic ISD quality sound to a couple of my simple pneumatics. Thanks in advance guys, and I appologize to those who missed out on my Bimba cylinder offering last year for the grave escape prop from CasaFear (im still getting requests for them cylinders!!) Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thisaintmayberry (Aug 23, 2010)

EFX-TEC has a forum board devoted to the cowlacious sound boards here: http://www.efx-tek.com/php/smf/index.php?board=25.0

If you can't find what you're looking for, just post a question. Since your question relates to a prop-1, you should get some user responses. I wouldn't hold out for a response from either Jon at EFX or Carl at Cowlacious though; it's the busy season!


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Do you have the source code that was loaded onto the Prop-1? That could help people understand what you'll be trying to do.


----------



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

Undead41: You may need to get serious --there is no generic output that says to the world, "Hey, the Prop-1 is running now." If Brent wrote the program for you he can give you a copy. Or, if you want a new program just tell us the connections and function and we can do it for you (do it every day). Just post that request in our forums.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

And that's the best advice you're going to get! Jonny is terrifically helpful over on the EFX-Tek forums.


----------

